# Pele earned his IPO2



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Pele gave his all. 274 points. On we go to IPO 3
Obedience routine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRH4cqVEE34
Protection routine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRK7J5KIhCY

So so proud of him!


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Very nice, Congrats to Pele and YOU.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Pele! Will you go for the 3 yet this Fall?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats! Have not seen you on in a long time, then again I don't post as much anymore either.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Cool, big congrats


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations! I know that is quite an achievement.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Congratulations, nice work!


----------

